# Electric Truck



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

marty1 said:


> It's time to buy a new truck. Is there a electric truck for sale anywhere? Something a little bigger then a full size van. Contractors truck used to transport tools and stuff. $40,000 or less.


http://www.smithelectricvehicles.com/ 

http://www.azuredynamics.com/ 

About the only companies which come to mind. And I have no idea of price.


----------

